# Farmer Joe and his Mule



## IcyMist (Jun 10, 2005)

*Farmer Joe and his Mule*Farmer Joe decided his injuries from his recent accident were serious enough to take the trucking company responsible for the accident to court. 

In court, the trucking company's fancy lawyer was questioning farmer Joe. 
"Didn't you say, at the scene of the accident, that you were fine?"

"Well, I'll tell you what happened. I had just loaded my favorite mule Bessie into the--"

"I didn't ask for any details," the lawyer interrupted. "Just answer the question. Did you not say, at the scene of the accident, that you were fine?" 

"Well I had just got Bessie into the trailer and was driving down the road--"

"Judge, I am trying to establish the fact that, at the scene of the accident, this man told the Highway Patrolman on the scene that he was just fine. 

Now several weeks after the accident he is trying to sue my client. I believe he is a fraud. Please tell him to simply answer the question."

By this time the Judge was fairly interested in Farmer Joe's answer and told the lawyer so. 

"Well," said the farmer, "as I was saying, I had just loaded Bessie, my favorite mule, into the trailer and was driving her down the highway when this huge semi-truck and trailer ran the stop sign and smacked my truck right in the side.

I was thrown into one ditch and Bessie was thrown into the other. I was hurting real bad and didn't want to move. 

However, I could hear ol' Bessie moaning and groaning. I knew she was in terrible shape just by her groans. 

Shortly after the accident a Highway Patrolman came on the scene. He could hear Bessie moaning and groaning so he went over to her. After he looked at her he took out his gun and shot her between the eyes.

Then the Patrolman came across the road with his gun in his hand and looked at me. 

He said, "Your mule was in such bad shape I had to shoot her. How are you feeling?"


----------



## middie (Jun 10, 2005)

lol icy. thanks for the laugh this morning


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 10, 2005)

You are most welcome Middie.  Sometimes on Fridays you need a little something to help you make it through the day.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 10, 2005)

Um... I don't think I would tell him anything either


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2005)

Good one Icy     

kadesma


----------

